# staking paphs



## Cinderella (Nov 27, 2006)

Someone told me it is better not to stake paphs with those dragonfly type clips, they are too tight on delicate paphs. So I have been using wire ties, like the kind that come with trash bags. What do you use?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 27, 2006)

I always liked floral tape, you just can't wind it too tight.

Jon


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2006)

I got this green velcro stuff from Home Depot. Its reusable and easily adjustable.


----------



## Cinderella (Nov 28, 2006)

huh. green velcro stuff from the garden department?


----------



## Heather (Nov 28, 2006)

You can get dark green twist tie on a roll also. I stole a little from the garden shop I work at. There are really cool wires out there I want to use. I need to ask them to get me a roll the net time they order. They have this really nice light green aluminum wire. Neat-O! 

I also bought myself a really sweet plant mister there last week. It matches my Mexipedium's bonsai pot (which is the plant I mist daily). I'm such a weirdo.


----------



## TADD (Nov 28, 2006)

I prefer not to stake  I like the natural lean of a spike!


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2006)

Cinderella said:


> huh. green velcro stuff from the garden department?



Yup, next to the bamboo stakes.


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Nov 28, 2006)

I prefer to use thin bamboo stakes with raffia to stake paphs, leaving a loop in the raffia with a tiny bit of extra space around the stem to allow for additional growth. The width and soft texture of the raffia fiber also work together to help avoid bruising of the stem. As the stem gets taller, I just add additional loops.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2006)

Heather, a "plant Mister"? Isn't your SO going to get upset? oke: Sounds like some kind of veggie sex toy.


----------



## Cinderella (Nov 29, 2006)

I like raffia too, but maybe I will try the green velcro stuff.


----------



## patrix (Dec 7, 2006)

I use the rolls of green coated wire-like a roll of bread twist ties and cheap bamboo skewers like for shishkabobs. I roll the wire around the skewer, position it as needed and the make an open hook to place around the stem as needed. I can reposition the part rolled around the skewer as needed and it puts no pressure on the stem as it is simply resting withing an open ended loop.


----------



## Billie (Dec 10, 2006)

*O K don't laugh but i've found*

the bamboo stakes went mildew - so one day I picked up after hubby was working on my brothers cycling bike a stainless steel spoke - they are great -don't rust or go mildew - and tie with that all purpose garden green tie . works great - some of the more iffy spikes i use the pliars and make a little hook on the end to rest spike in . works well .
Billie


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't mean to be rude but I think those colourful dragonfly clips distract the eyes from the blooms.


----------

